# Saddleback Church Making History



## Robin (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's an E mail I received from Rick Warren, recently:


*From* Rick Warren [email protected]

*Subject*: From My Heart to Yours

Dear Saddleback Family, 

I know how you are feeling right now: stretched... scared... excited... worried...hopeful...fearful...eager, and reluctant - all at the same time. 

Congratulations! These are the emotions of PERSONAL GROWTH! 

If anyone had told you 2 years ago, that you'd be dealing with God's purpose for your life at such a deep depth as the past few weeks - you probably wouldn't have believed it. But God had it all planned.

Let me say it again: I am so very proud of you! In 25 years together, we've never been so challenged as we have been with 40 Days of Peace. 

Honestly, I expected that during this series our attendance would decline as we talked about God's absolute claim on our lives. I figured that maybe 5,000 or so superficial, casual attenders would check out during this series on totally living for God instead of ourselves. But I was wrong. 

Week after week, as the Holy Spirit kept stretching you, you kept coming back! I've never met a group of people more WILLING to do the right thing. 

That's all God asks of us: willingness. Are we WILLING to be used by Him? We don't have to figure out all the details, or solve all the problems, or dispel all our fears, or have all our doubts figured out in advance. All God wants from you is a willing heart.

Personally, at every major step of spiritual growth in my life, I was scared to take that next step. But I did it anyway, and then realized it wasn't as scary as I had thought it would be. And the deep satisfaction of facing a fear and overcoming it brought an incredible rush of joy and confidence. 

Get this: God is more interested in what's happening INSIDE you right now. All the other stuff is just the tool He is using to challenge you with this simple question: Will you trust Me? That's courage. Saying "Yes, Lord, I believe you are a good God. I believe you made me for your purpose. I believe you want to use me. And I believe that if I trust you, you will take care of me and bless me". So... without knowing how or when or what or where .. my answer is YES! I am WILLING to be a part of your plan in history. God is looking at your heart. 

This weekend will be the greatest service to date in the life of our Saddleback Family. Don't miss this historic "celebration ending" to 40 Days of PEACE. And you'd better plan to ARRIVE EARLY! 

We're starting the service with a procession of all the flags of the world and no one will be seated once that procession starts! 

I've never been more excited about any single service at Saddleback as this one. I can't wait. World-renowned English pastor, Dr. John R.W. Stott, will join me and Kay in the commissioning service. Dr. Stott, at 85, has written over 50 books, and along with Billy Graham, Mother Theresa, Bill Bright, and Pope John Paul II, is one of the giants who shaped Christianity in the 20th century. 

My heart is so full of gratitude to God and to you for your genuine willingness to struggle with the fears and issues and challenges of this series. 

You were chosen by God to be here... at this time... at this church... for this purpose. Your entire life has been preparation for this. God is going to use you! 

This is your time in history. 

Arrive early this weekend, full of expectation and joy. I love you. 



Pastor Rick


P.S. Thank you for all your kind notes about me being listed in this week's U.S. News & World Report as one of "America's 25 Best Leaders." Leaders are created by those who follow, so that award really belongs to you! 

P.S.S. This weekend, I'm asking you to write down the names of everyone in your small group and turn it in, so we can have a roster of all our small groups. Thanks!

[Edited on 11-12-2005 by Robin]


----------



## blhowes (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> P.S.S. This weekend, I'm asking you to write down the names of everyone in your small group and turn it in, so we can have a roster of all our small groups. Thanks!


Have you turned in your list yet?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 11, 2005)

Did'nt Rick get the memo 'seker sensitive church's" were so 2003 it's all about the "emergent church"!!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 11, 2005)

John Paul II is a giant who shaped Christianity?

Someone hold me back.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 12, 2005)

He is a giant in anti-christianity !!!!

Blade


----------



## turmeric (Nov 12, 2005)

Drive this!


----------



## Brian (Nov 12, 2005)

Stott better let 'em have it from the pulpit. This had better be a covert op.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> 
> 
> He is a giant in anti-christianity !!!!
> ...



Is it John Stott, the Pope or both to whom you refer?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 12, 2005)

The Pope


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 13, 2005)

Rick Warren continues to demonstrate the reality and fact that he is an utter theological moron and should quickly get out of the pulpit and into the pew of a God-fearing church with a God-fearing preacher of the Word.


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 14, 2005)

I am thinking about writing something against his works. Pray for that, and for time to do it.


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 14, 2005)

Praying Pastor Matt,

Coming out of an Arminian/Dipsy background and understanding the "sincerity" of folks like Rick Warren, it's hard on one hand for me to stand against them. However, such a stand must be taken when the multiplication of errors are considered along with the infectious consequences to the purity of Christ's Church. May God bless and mulitply your efforts toward such a polemical work!

[Edited on 11-15-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## Robin (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> 
> 
> I am thinking about writing something against his works. Pray for that, and for time to do it.



Remember to mention the "hula worship" and other "worship venues" Warren has placed in his church.

http://www.saddlebackfamily.com/magnification/fullstory.asp?id=6458

r.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> 
> 
> I am thinking about writing something against his works. Pray for that, and for time to do it.



Matt,
I think you should write something at the "popular" level regarding this, and by that I mean to the same audience that is currently reading his books. It would be great to have something to give these people, and anything too long or too difficult will surely be set aside to the indeterminate future.

I'm beginning to think this stuff could be even more dangerous than the FV because no one has even heard of the FV and EVERYONE is acquainted with PDL, and what's worse, almost everyone seems to be jumping on board.


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 15, 2005)

I would love to see Matt write _both_ a scholarly treatise that addresses the underlying problems in PD "theology" as well as a more popular summary for folks who would not fully understand the former.


----------

